# Barlow Neuer Blog =)



## Harlon0822 (2. September 2010)

Hey,


Auf WoWszene.de kam eine News und zwar das Barlow einen neuen Blog hat und denn könnt ihr euch auf der Seite anhören.
Diesmal geht es nicht um eine Klasse sonderm um das neue Tool Random Dungeon. Viel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blooooooody (2. September 2010)

endlich ist er back 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber ich will allimania lieber ^^


----------



## Kremlin (2. September 2010)

blooooooody schrieb:


> endlich ist er back
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



er ist schon lange 'back', mein freund.


----------



## blooooooody (2. September 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> er ist schon lange 'back', mein freund.



naja... Blog mässig aber nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder ich habe nichts gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (2. September 2010)

Was ist ein Barlow?


----------



## Osric (2. September 2010)

Lange hats gedauert ... genial.


----------



## blooooooody (2. September 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Was ist ein Barlow?



Ein WoW-Spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Er hatte mal Klassen Blogs gemacht die schon Kult wurden. Anzuhöhren bei wowszene.de


----------



## Hank Smith (2. September 2010)

To*d*esritter.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (2. September 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Was ist ein Barlow?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ziafNXfCBcY

Das hier ist ein Barlow "Blog" in diesem Fall geht es um Jäger. Viel Spaß an die jenigen die Barlow nicht kennen.


----------



## Alphajaeger (2. September 2010)

ich hab irgendwie nie seinen blog über todesritter und schamanen gehört, link please :/


----------



## Kabooom254 (2. September 2010)

Jaaa endlich wieder Barlow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (2. September 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Was ist ein Barlow?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blooooooody (2. September 2010)

Alphajaeger schrieb:


> ich hab irgendwie nie seinen blog über todesritter und schamanen gehört, link please :/



gab es auch nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

DK Vorallem nicht weil es eine neuere Klasse ist und der Blog schon recht alt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und er hatte vorallem Allianz gespielt, deshalb vermutlich keine schamane 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## colll (2. September 2010)

der blog is wieder typisch barlow


----------



## blooooooody (2. September 2010)

colll schrieb:


> der blog is wieder typisch barlow



Jop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Satirisch und WoW-Sozialkritisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe mir auch nichts anderes erwartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kabooom254 (2. September 2010)

Ich hör den Blog grade und ich komm aus dem lachen einfach nicht mehr raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab seine Blogs echt vermisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vitany2910 (2. September 2010)

ic freu mich schon auf die ersten videos zu dem blog ^^


----------



## pharazon/anub (2. September 2010)

ENDLICH


----------



## colll (2. September 2010)

wie er LoL sagt is schon episch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kabooom254 (2. September 2010)

Satzzeichen sind keine Rudeltiere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hahaha


----------



## pharazon/anub (2. September 2010)

Besser als je zuvor^^ bins noch am hören XD


----------



## sariton (2. September 2010)

kann mal wer das viedeo hier posten geht bei mir nicht =(


----------



## Kabooom254 (2. September 2010)

Also laut meinem PC braucht man den Quick Time Player...


----------



## benwingert (2. September 2010)

richtig nice^^
"na, kennste mich noch? das war für hdz!" made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (2. September 2010)

blooooooody schrieb:


> gab es auch nie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der gute Barlow spricht aber von Soul-Link Hexer *Träne weg wischt* und die gab es zu BC Zeiten. Damit also auch Drängler oder wie diese Blauen heißen mit Schami bei der Alli. ^^


----------



## Þ¥±®N (2. September 2010)

Na Arthas ... weißte selber !
Na kennst mich noch? Das war für HDZ !!!

Und genau das steht morgen bei mir als Emote, wenn ich auf seiner Leiche rumhüpfe und apathisch darauf warte, dass ich endlich meine lange gehorteten DkP verballern darf.


----------



## Scharyth (2. September 2010)

Link pls! finde nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




OK GEFUNDEN JUHUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## DeThLeFf (2. September 2010)

Tastatureingabeextremität... 

...göttlich ;-)


----------



## RedDevil96 (2. September 2010)

wie geil xD

höre es grad ... ich liebe seine Blogs ... grade die klassenblogs waren EPIC !!!!!! 

und wir wussten es alle ... Malte ist schuld XD


----------



## -Migu- (2. September 2010)

Dieser Typ soll endlich noch nen Blog über Shamies machen!!! Das ist das einzige was mich immer geärgert hat..

Aber endlich ist er back... SO GEIL !! <3


----------



## Amraam (2. September 2010)

was er vergessen hat (m.e.)

neuer,blauer tank und ICC25 Hardmode equipter DDler...


und hexer-tanks, bzw meta-hexer...


----------



## Riddick00 (2. September 2010)

Wie geil ich heul vor lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kennst mich noch....das war für HDZ ...wie geil


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (2. September 2010)

Captn. Dolchfächer und Mr. Rote Grütze

Die muss ich mir merken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<3 Barlow, grandios!


----------



## Olliruh (2. September 2010)

Der gute Malte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gatax (2. September 2010)

Könnt ihr auch schon auf youtube anhören.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRJiELMwjs4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxjQ943HI3I


----------



## Vannala (2. September 2010)

Der Typ ist schon ne Klasse für sich. 
Rhetorisch auch wirklich super!


----------



## IchbinArzt (2. September 2010)

Endlich ^^ Ich vermisse aber auch einen Beitrag zu Todesrittern ^^


----------



## Chrisjee (2. September 2010)

Dk und Schamane bitte noch <3


----------



## Fenrieyr (2. September 2010)

will auch allimania 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimroth22 (2. September 2010)

Gnihihi sau lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lutz die Lasereule "wegschmeiß"


----------



## Mlithim (2. September 2010)

der grund dafür das er nie was über dk´s und schamies gemacht hat war das diese blogs zu classik zeiten gemacht wurden (deswegen nix über dk´s) und weil er ally war is nie was über schamies gekommen weils die noch nicht in draenei form gab gab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (2. September 2010)

Link?

Bin zu faul zum suchen!

EDIT: Ok ich hab's gefunden. Danke!


----------



## -Migu- (2. September 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Link?
> 
> Bin zu faul zum suchen!
> 
> EDIT: Ok ich hab's gefunden. Danke!



haha lol  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: ich glaub ich weiss wieso, dass es keine DK + shamy blogs geben wird (*hoffentlich doch*), bei den dk's muss man nix mehr sagen, und bei den shamys kann man gar nix verarschen, wir sind zu gut *gg*


----------



## Micro(welle) (2. September 2010)

Malte hat Mor ladim gemacht ... wusste Ich doch


----------



## Dabow (2. September 2010)

Yar ! Barlow ... ich liebe seine Audio´s


----------



## salroe5Pan (2. September 2010)

hab ihn mir grad angehört und mich nur noch (halb)tot gelacht. 
Absolut keiner kommt an Barlow heran, ich liebe seine Beiträge!


----------



## Freyen (2. September 2010)

Genial! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich musste immer wieder zurückspulen, weil ich vor Lachen nichts mehr mitbekommen hab.


----------



## Venomspree (2. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Er ist einfach geil! Allimania Sprecher klasse ! Klassen blogs geil ! und jetz einfach lustig !


----------



## Venomspree (2. September 2010)

Heal ?????ß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !


----------



## White_Sky (2. September 2010)

Kennst mich noch? Das war für hdz! XDDDDDDDDDDD

Die Stellen mit Arthas waren doch immernocvh am besten. Schade, dass er nicht die WoW-Story kennt(?) und die verarschen würde.^^

Aber er hat vergessen Malygos (3.te Phase) zu erwähnen.


----------



## juri94 (2. September 2010)

Wie geil am ende: " Kennste mich noch? Hmm? Das war für HDZ!" ^


----------



## abe15 (2. September 2010)

Danke für den Hinweis. Ich habe Barlow geliebt, ihn vermisst und liege endlich wieder vor Lachen unterm Schreibtisch.

Godlike - und nichts anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




"Kennst mich noch, mh?! Das war für HdZ!" Unübertreffbar.


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. September 2010)

_"So wie du spielst kostest rezzen weniger Mana als heilen_".....ich schmeiss mich weg!!!!!

_"Sach ma Arthas..brauchst dun Zivi oder was ?_.....gröööl


----------



## techno91 (2. September 2010)

wer barlow nit kennt is kein richtiger wowler!


----------



## dragon1 (2. September 2010)

genial wie immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captn.Pwn (2. September 2010)

ich hab die nutzungsbestimmungen gelesen


----------



## Nimroth22 (2. September 2010)

Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> ich hab die nutzungsbestimmungen gelesen



Sind wa schon mal 2 von 10 Millionen . (Scherz, sind bestimmt insgesamt 27 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...)


BtW: dein Avatar ist ja mal voll fies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (2. September 2010)

Ich mag seine Art.


Da Schurken meine Lieblingsrollen sind ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9siA3pi1wZk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





> ... hat der Arsch Kirmes ....
> ... ey Alder, Deine Mudda skillt improved Sap ....






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jobbl (2. September 2010)

Juhuuu endlich wieder Barlow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feindflieger (2. September 2010)

HDR, muss ich nichts zu sagen oder? Das ganze Ding ist doch in PMS programmiert . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



made my day barlow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadMarlboro (2. September 2010)

Einfach genial!
Da kann man nur "Danke, Barlow" sagen.

Und ich würde sogar auf einen "Donate"-Button drücken, wenn er regelmäßig weitermacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rellston1 (2. September 2010)

juhuu endlich wieder Barlow!

Ist und bleibt einfach Genial.


----------



## pandur0815 (2. September 2010)

Ich sage es mal ganz deutlich:

Danke! Danke! Danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deis (2. September 2010)

Ich hoere ihn mir gerne an, weil er genau den Ton zwischen Sarkasmus und Realismus trifft ... aber TOTLACHEN wuerde ich mich deswegen nicht.
Es ist bei weitem sehr sehr gut, aber wirklich traenenbringende Lacher sind es seltenst, schon alleine aus dem Grund dass es meistens stimmt. Das machts schon fast eher traurig.


----------



## Leesan (3. September 2010)

Barlow an die Macht


----------



## Misuma (3. September 2010)

barlow !!! hammer geiler blog^^


ah und alle wow spieler die barlow und/oder hogger nich kennen löschen jetz pls ihre accounts und deinstallieren das spiel.


----------



## Vaishyana (3. September 2010)

Misuma schrieb:


> barlow !!! hammer geiler blog^^
> 
> 
> ah und alle wow spieler die barlow und/oder hogger nich kennen löschen jetz pls ihre accounts und deinstallieren das spiel.



Okay, mach ich. Springst du bitte jetzt von der nächsten Brücke?


----------



## xxhajoxx (3. September 2010)

Die Top 10 am Ende einfach genial man denkt nur "Hab ich auch schon erlebt" und fängt an lachen


----------



## Skikurt (3. September 2010)

BARLOWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Nexus.X (3. September 2010)

Deis schrieb:


> Ich hoere ihn mir gerne an, weil er genau den Ton zwischen Sarkasmus und Realismus trifft ... aber TOTLACHEN wuerde ich mich deswegen nicht.
> Es ist bei weitem sehr sehr gut, aber wirklich traenenbringende Lacher sind es seltenst, schon alleine aus dem Grund dass es meistens stimmt. Das machts schon fast eher traurig.


Eben drum. Er beschreibt die traurige Wahrheit mit so viel Humor. Da kann man sich nurnoch schief lachen, bis einem die Tränen kommen.

Ich würde fast sagen, Barlow an die Macht (unter Gnomen natürlich) ... aber damit warte ich noch, bis er irgendwann die 2 fehlenden Klassen raus bringt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blub Bekifft (3. September 2010)

Ihr meint sicher den Barlow oder


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D4NTE (3. September 2010)

"So wie du spielst kostet rezzen weniger Mana" 

EPIC!

achja barlow ist einfach die coolste sau auf erden xD


----------



## WhiteSeb (3. September 2010)

"Wenn ein Satz mit "LOL" anfängt, dann ist bei mir schon Pappe" xD

Einfach genial ^^

"Na, kennste mich noch? Das war für HdZ 4!" xD
Aber er hat Arthas wirklich so gut getroffen, einfach alles hat gestimmt ^^


----------



## Peloquin (3. September 2010)

kennste mich noch?

Das war für HDZ :-D 

Jo der war mal wieder richtig witzig!


----------



## BasiGorgo (3. September 2010)

lutz die lasereule ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wir haben bei uns auch nen moonkin druiden und es trifft sich dass er auch lutz heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"so wie du spielst ist rezzen manasparender als heilen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sehr geil^^


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (3. September 2010)

Ich finde den neuen Blog im vergleich zu den Klassenblogs ehrlich gesagt ziemlich fad. Klingt einfach zu sehr nach Lesestunde, so als ob er nich von dem überzeugt wäre, was er da von sich gibt. Musste trotzdem ab und an mal schmunzeln als er seine Top 10 runtergelesen hat. 
Aber naja, man muss ja nich alles mögen.


----------



## Esda (3. September 2010)

Cpt. Dolchfächer <3 Genau die Sorte isses!


----------



## xerkxes (3. September 2010)

Über Classic-Paladine redet er Müll. Speziell bei Prot und Holy. Er übernimmt der Komik halber die Klischees damaliger Zeiten.

Dennoch gefällt mir seine zynische Art.


----------



## Slaargh (3. September 2010)

Ich hasse diesen Barlow. Der kann nichts als abkotzen. Das ist kein Humor. Der Typ ist nichts weiter als ein Ingo Appelt für Sozialhilfe-Empfänger. Eine ganz arme Wurst. Aber anscheinend trifft er damit den Nerv und ist am Puls der Zeit. Dummer Pseudohumor für angepasste Spießbürger die nicht nachdenken und auch nicht reflektieren. Passt 100% zur "Ist mir doch egal"-Generation.


----------



## Martok352 (3. September 2010)

Einfach nur geil xDD
"na Arthas, kennst mich noch? das war für hdz!" xD


----------



## Chrisjee (3. September 2010)

> Ich hasse diesen Barlow. Der kann nichts als abkotzen. Das ist kein Humor. Der Typ ist nichts weiter als ein Ingo Appelt für Sozialhilfe-Empfänger. Eine ganz arme Wurst. Aber anscheinend trifft er damit den Nerv und ist am Puls der Zeit. Dummer Pseudohumor für angepasste Spießbürger die nicht nachdenken und auch nicht reflektieren. Passt 100% zur "Ist mir doch egal"-Generation.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leicht zu begeistern bist du nicht.


----------



## Najsh (3. September 2010)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Ich hasse diesen Barlow. Der kann nichts als abkotzen. Das ist kein Humor. Der Typ ist nichts weiter als ein Ingo Appelt für Sozialhilfe-Empfänger. Eine ganz arme Wurst. Aber anscheinend trifft er damit den Nerv und ist am Puls der Zeit. Dummer Pseudohumor für angepasste Spießbürger die nicht nachdenken und auch nicht reflektieren. Passt 100% zur "Ist mir doch egal"-Generation.



Ich würde gerne mal sehen, was da rauskommt wenn du versuchen würdest, lustig zu sein.

Könnte mir vortstellen, das sähe dann in etwa so aus:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdLAOwTIGpw

Also immer locker bleiben Sergeant Major Dickwolf


----------



## Bandit 1 (3. September 2010)

Hammer wie immer.

Nein, noch besser.

Der bisher beste Blog, sowas von aus der Seele gesprochen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich *WAR* mit meinem Pala in MC - es stimmt alles. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barlow (3. September 2010)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Ich hasse diesen Barlow. Der kann nichts als abkotzen. Das ist kein Humor. Der Typ ist nichts weiter als ein Ingo Appelt für Sozialhilfe-Empfänger. Eine ganz arme Wurst. Aber anscheinend trifft er damit den Nerv und ist am Puls der Zeit. Dummer Pseudohumor für angepasste Spießbürger die nicht nachdenken und auch nicht reflektieren. Passt 100% zur "Ist mir doch egal"-Generation.



Ich glaub, das brauche ich als Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Barlow


----------



## Bandit 1 (3. September 2010)

Barlow schrieb:


> Ich glaub, das brauche ich als Signatur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Woher wissen wir, das du es bist ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Los los Beweise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WhiteSeb (3. September 2010)

Er ist es nich -.-
2 Posts nur. Und was sollte er hier?


----------



## palabexx (3. September 2010)

also vom comment her müsste er es sein ;D @bandit 100% /sign^^ BARLOW <3


----------



## Barlow (3. September 2010)

Bandit schrieb:


> Woher wissen wir, das du es bist ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn ich ein Faker wäre, wieso sollte ich in über 3 Jahren nur 2 Beiträge schreiben, wo ich mich doch als Barlow ausgeben will? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lily:) (3. September 2010)

Der Echte würde sicherlich nicht das Wort "Faker" benutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vannala (3. September 2010)

Beantworte uns Fragen , die nur Barlow wissen kann! ;D
Achja zum Barlow-Kritiker, ich will gar nicht wissen wie unlustig und verkorkst dein humorloses Leben aussehen muss, wenn man sowas wirklich zum schmunzelnes kritisiert.
Außerdem ist rein nichts von deiner Aussage zutreffend,wolltest wohl nur mal deine neu gelernten Fremdwörter zum Ausdruck bringen.


----------



## Loretta (3. September 2010)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Ich hasse diesen Barlow. Der kann nichts als abkotzen. Das ist kein Humor. Der Typ ist nichts weiter als ein Ingo Appelt für Sozialhilfe-Empfänger. Eine ganz arme Wurst. Aber anscheinend trifft er damit den Nerv und ist am Puls der Zeit. Dummer Pseudohumor für angepasste Spießbürger die nicht nachdenken und auch nicht reflektieren. Passt 100% zur "Ist mir doch egal"-Generation.



Öhh ja klar aber sonst bist du zufrieden mit deinem Leben ja?
Sorry, nachdem ich das gelesen hatte kam mir das Bild eines spät 68er in den Kopf.lol


----------



## WhiteSeb (3. September 2010)

NEEEEIN!!!
Ich habs!

ER ist Malte! xD


----------



## Slow0110 (3. September 2010)

Hm, was kann Barlow wissen?
Wo ist deine ehemalige Gilde hingetranst?

Naja, eiglt. schade, Eredar sinkt immer weiter, bist du eiglt. noch drauf?

Und zum Blog: 
Ich muss wohl immer in den 90% der normalen Grp. sein, entweder, wenn ich Tank spiel oder Heal.
Aber wenn ich höre, was Leute im Ts so von sich geben... PdC, 2 Boss, die Trashgrp davor, Eule holt Sternenregen hervor ......rööömmmmsss.....alles geaddet.

Lutz die Lasereule!!!

Weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WhiteSeb (3. September 2010)

PdC?
Trashmobs?
Sternenregen?

Bitte was? ^^


EDIT:
Ach mist, sry. Grad mit PdK verwechselt ^^


----------



## Barlow (3. September 2010)

Slow0110 schrieb:


> Hm, was kann Barlow wissen?
> Wo ist deine ehemalige Gilde hingetranst?



Ist nicht "ehemalig" sondern noch immer aktuell. Barlow ist noch auf Eredar (und bleibt wohl bis mindestens Cata eingemottet), aber mein Druide "Brygo" und mein Diszi "Borlaw" sind auch auf Blackrock.


----------



## WhiteSeb (3. September 2010)

Wenn du Barlow bist, dann setz dich mit Steve in Kontakt und sag ihm er soll das Zitat von unsrem Freund da unten auf WoWSzene als News posten doer sowas ^^


----------



## Barlow (3. September 2010)

http://5cp.blogspot.com/2010/09/ja-der-barlow.html 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slow0110 (3. September 2010)

Wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: So, jetzt noch Dk und Schamie Blog, und alle sind glücklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WhiteSeb (3. September 2010)

Das ist ja wunderbar.
Einfach seinen Blog verlinken kann ich auch.
Vor allem, wenn da nix von Buffed steht.

EDIT:
Jaja, ok, hab Buffed überlesen


----------



## Chrisjee (3. September 2010)

Über Dks wäre noch einiges zu sagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:


> http://5cp.blogspot....der-barlow.html
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das hätte ich nicht gemacht. ^^
Freu dich auf PM Wellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KidSnare (3. September 2010)

Thumbs up Barlow, hab mich eben köstlich amüsiert als ich es gehört hab. :-)


----------



## ~Destro~ (3. September 2010)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Ich hasse diesen Barlow. Der kann nichts als abkotzen. Das ist kein Humor. Der Typ ist nichts weiter als ein Ingo Appelt für Sozialhilfe-Empfänger. Eine ganz arme Wurst. Aber anscheinend trifft er damit den Nerv und ist am Puls der Zeit. Dummer Pseudohumor für angepasste Spießbürger die nicht nachdenken und auch nicht reflektieren. Passt 100% zur "Ist mir doch egal"-Generation.



Man man man... du scheinst ja echt verdammt dringend einen Keks, bzw etwas Cheese zum Whine zu gebrauchen. Mein Beileid für dich.


----------



## ArcaneFrostFire (3. September 2010)

blooooooody schrieb:


> naja... Blog mässig aber nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Er hat seitdem Pokervideos und -strategien kommentiert. kA, ob sich das als blog bezeichnen lässt.


----------



## Braamséry (3. September 2010)

Das ist mal wieder wie immer richtig GEIL!

Wie immer funny^^


----------



## Skikurt (3. September 2010)

ogo ogo


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. September 2010)

Naja, nicht schlecht, aber was hat das mit WoWSzene zu tun? Diese Seite ist ein einziger schlechter Witz...


----------



## Captn.Pwn (3. September 2010)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Ich hasse diesen Barlow. Der kann nichts als abkotzen. Das ist kein Humor. Der Typ ist nichts weiter als ein Ingo Appelt für Sozialhilfe-Empfänger. Eine ganz arme Wurst. Aber anscheinend trifft er damit den Nerv und ist am Puls der Zeit. Dummer Pseudohumor für angepasste Spießbürger die nicht nachdenken und auch nicht reflektieren. Passt 100% zur "Ist mir doch egal"-Generation.



die flackernde neonröhre....



Nimroth22 schrieb:


> BtW: dein Avatar ist ja mal voll fies
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



na dafür is er ja da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lily:) (3. September 2010)

Ich will ein Kind von dir! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falwas (3. September 2010)

Hab wirklich mehr erwartet. Ein paar mal musste ich schmunzeln, aber auf dem Niveau seiner vorigen Audio-Blogs ist sein neuester Beitrag sicher nicht.


----------



## Kzell (3. September 2010)

die arthas hdz 4 geschichte war lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (3. September 2010)

Falwas schrieb:


> Hab wirklich mehr erwartet. Ein paar mal musste ich schmunzeln, aber auf dem Niveau seiner vorigen Audio-Blogs ist sein neuester Beitrag sicher nicht.



Das Traurige daran ist, dass die früheren Audioblogs eher auf Ausnahmen und Klischees basierten, heute das ganze allerdings zum Normalverhalten geworden ist.
Trotzdem gab's viele gute Stelle und ich will unbedingt mehr^^


----------



## Anglus (3. September 2010)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Über Classic-Paladine redet er Müll. Speziell bei Prot und Holy. Er übernimmt der Komik halber die Klischees damaliger Zeiten.
> 
> Dennoch gefällt mir seine zynische Art.



Ne beim Prot pala sagt er nur genau das wie es früher war.Das war wirklich kein spass als prot pala daamals zu classic.


----------



## ArcaneFrostFire (3. September 2010)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Ich hasse diesen Barlow. Der kann nichts als abkotzen. Das ist kein Humor. Der Typ ist nichts weiter als ein Ingo Appelt für Sozialhilfe-Empfänger. Eine ganz arme Wurst. Aber anscheinend trifft er damit den Nerv und ist am Puls der Zeit. Dummer Pseudohumor für angepasste Spießbürger die nicht nachdenken und auch nicht reflektieren. Passt 100% zur "Ist mir doch egal"-Generation.



Da heißt jemand offensichtlich Malte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (3. September 2010)

ArcaneFrostFire schrieb:


> Da heißt jemand offensichtlich Malte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaub er kapiert es einfach nur nicht XD


----------



## Doofkatze (3. September 2010)

Hmm...

Dieser gesamte Blog erinnerte mich an einige Geschichten. Danke dafür :-)

Ich bin Hexer. Um nicht zu sagen, ich bin ein böser (gerne auch 3 ö) Hexer, der ICC equipped durch Instanzen geht, um dafür zu sorgen, das der Vorrat an urtüml. Saronit nicht endet.

Nun kam es zu dieser einen Situation, ich denke, es reicht, wenn ich sage, es war HDZ 4.

Aus der Gilde gesponsort: ein Tank, der nicht critimmun ist und später unser Gildentank werden soll, ein Heilerbäumchen, welches alle unsere Fehler wieder wettmachen sollte, meine Wenigkeit UND dann noch ein Hexer (Nicht-Main), der unterhalb meines Itemniveaus den Destro mimte.

Nach einigen Minuten kam die alles entscheidende Aussage: "Ich sag doch, das ich besser Hexer spielen kann als du". Kurzer Blick aufs Tacho. Die eingestaubte Affliskillung erreichte aufgrund schnellsterbender Mobs nur knapp die 1,5k Marke. Der Destro hingegen wusste mit 3k DPS zu beeindrucken.

Kurzer Blick auf die Uhr. 22:00. Morgen arbeiten. Beschleunigen wir die Geschichte ein wenig. "Es reicht, ich speck um". Dämoskillung.

Mittlerweile standen wir im Teil im Gebäude. Trashmobs zum Bomben. Meta an, Feuerbrandaura, Feuerregen. Auf der anderen Seite des Teamspeaks fing der Destro an zu schwitzen. "Wie hast du das gemacht??" war zu hören, plötzlich 8k DPS im aktuellen Kampf.

Nächste Trashgruppe. Saat der Verderbnis auf alle Mobs, Schattenflamme. 7k DPS. "Wie geht das?? Nun sag schon??"

Mein Grinsen wurde breiter. 

Arthas erreichte Grp. Nr. 4. Die Mobs griffen an, ich bombte, ich starb. "Sry, aber entweder du oder der Tank" gab es vom Bäumchen zu hören. Ich hatte übertrieben. Ein nicht critimmuner Tank und ein ICC Hexer, der bemerkt, das er zu wenig Schaden gemacht hat.

Wir kamen unten an, sprachen mit Arthas, rannten los. Die Gruppe ging etwas zu weit auseinander, ich hatte meine Aggro, der andere Hexer versuchte mich zu übertreffen (an einem anderen Mob) und der Tank war ein Stückchen weiter vorne. Wir wipten.

HdZ betreten, teleportiert, sich wieder ans Haus gestellt und es ging wieder los. Wir kämpften uns nach vorne, während der "Pause" stellten wir fest, das Arthas gar nicht mehr da ist. Steht er bei Malganis?
Wir gingen weiter nach vorne, beseitigten den Rest und standen vor dem Marktplatz. Kein Arthas weit und breit. Wir haben ihn einfach nicht angesprochen.

Keine Mobs waren da, aber als wir den Rückweg betraten, gab es einen dicken Respawn, den nur ich, der Random DD (nicht der Hexer) und der Tank überlebten. Der Paladin rezzte unseren Heiler, mein Hexerfreund wollte Arthas von vorne mitbringen und deshalb reinlaufen.
Der Heiler wurde nervös. Er hatte einen Respawn erlebt, in dem nicht nur der Paladin und wie sonst auch mal mein Heilbalken ungesund schrumpften, sondern alle hatten Aggro. Der Paladin kann aber nur die Aggro von 3 Gegnern gleichzeitig halten, was in einem Trashspawn jetzt nicht UNBEDINGT viel bringt.

Der Hexer fand Arthas, sprach ihn an. Wir standen in Arthas Pausenhalle. "hmm...wie kommen die jetzt zu uns?". Der Tank rannte los, um den Hexer mit Arthas als Gepäck mitzubringen, löste den Respawn auf der anderen Seite aus.

Der Hexer starb auf dem Weg zu uns, der Tank starb auf dem Weg zu ihm. Ich starb bei dem Versuch, die neugespawnten Mobs allesamt aufzuhalten und der Heiler starb, als er FULLHEAL fuhr und damit etwas Aggro abbekam.

Da wir zum wiederholten Male, nicht in der Lage waren, uns vernünftig vorzukämpfen, sodass nur 1, max 2 Personen die Aggro hatten, sondern eben JEDER, verließ mein Lieblingsbaum wutentbrannt die Gruppe und unser TS mit "Sucht euch einen neuen Heiler!"

Angefressen von 3 Toden, bei dem Tank, mir und eben jenem Bäumchen sowie 5 Toden beim anderen Hexer löste sich die Gruppe auf.

Warum habe ich nur das Gefühl, das Seelenschmiede, letzter Boss, roter Strahl, besser gewesen wäre?


----------



## xagi (3. September 2010)

...sehr gut^^ kann man bestimmt auch super im TS einspielen wenn sich der raidbeginn verzögert :-D


----------



## MrBlaki (3. September 2010)

Naja, war ganz ok. 
Habe 2 mal grinsen müssen, aber der Humor ist ja bei jedem verschieden ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. September 2010)

jeef schrieb:


> Ich glaub er kapiert es einfach nur nicht XD



Nur weil man etwas nicht lustig findet, heißt es nicht, dass man es nicht kapiert. Icks Deh!


----------



## klausMalte2050 (3. September 2010)

hat Malte wieder zugeschlagen...

endlich wieder schön ablachen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obsurd (3. September 2010)

Ha ich liebe Barlow, der ist einfach zu lustig und bringt alles genau auf den Punkt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blablubs (3. September 2010)

Der neue Blog ist einfach zu wahr um drüber lachen zu können.


----------



## Bartim92 (3. September 2010)

danke das du mir sagst das er wieder da ist genial^^


----------



## Petersburg (3. September 2010)

Barlow schrieb:


> Ist nicht "ehemalig" sondern noch immer aktuell. Barlow ist noch auf Eredar (und bleibt wohl bis mindestens Cata eingemottet), aber mein Druide "Brygo" und mein Diszi "Borlaw" sind auch auf Blackrock.



Omq es ist der Barlow!!!11!1!!1 (und extra für dich) ßßßß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ministar (3. September 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Nur weil man etwas nicht lustig findet, heißt es nicht, dass man es nicht kapiert. Icks Deh!



Genau deiner Meinung.

Ich zum beispiel finde Icks Deh nicht lustig
also ich kapier es schon, finds halt einfach nur nicht witzig.
Brennt in den Augen so wie wenn jemand nach einem *Verz* sucht oder *kuhl *statt cool schreibt.

Achja, um beim Topic zu bleiben.
Barlow mach weiter pls. Du bist cool.
Wenn ich dich scheiße fänd hät ich den Tread auch garnicht erst angeklickt so wie manche hier.


----------



## Perkone (3. September 2010)

Langweilig... Da war das alte Zeug von ihm 100 ma besser find ich.


----------



## Sunyo (3. September 2010)

Finde den neuen Blog gut, jedoch etwas ein wenig zu lang, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Ministar (3. September 2010)

Sunyo schrieb:


> Finde den neuen Blog gut, jedoch etwas ein wenig zu lang, meiner Meinung nach.





Zu lang? Oo

Hast du keine Zeit?

Edit: Falschen Beitrag Zitiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cathan (3. September 2010)

Ich finde den Blog geil, er kann sogar mit deinen alten Blogs mithalten finde ich.
Würde gerne noch einen Klassenblog über Schami und DK hören.



Sunyo schrieb:


> Finde den neuen Blog gut, jedoch etwas ein wenig zu lang, meiner Meinung nach.



Zu lang? Ich glaube manche Leute suchen förmlich nach Sachen über die sie sich beschweren können.


----------



## Benegeserit (3. September 2010)

Sagt mal, kann es sein, dass jeder der den Barlow Blog auf irgend ne Art nicht gut fand oder Teile darin bemängelt, gleich megamäßig geflamed wird?
Jeder hat halt seine eigene Meinung. Und wenn einem der besagte Blog nicht gefallen hat dann sollte man das auch akzeptieren.

Ich fand ihn auch witzig auch wenn er mich nicht vom Hocker gerissen hat.
Fand die Klassen Blogs besser.
Vielleicht kommt da ja mal was neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tyrokz (3. September 2010)

lutz die lasereule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 WAAAAAHAHAHA


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (3. September 2010)

Der letzte Teil mit Arthas war einfach nur Lachflash xD
Weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arakius1 (3. September 2010)

bei mir klapps nich


----------



## Martok (3. September 2010)

barlow is einfach kult^^


----------



## x_wow_x (3. September 2010)

Hehe Barlow ist echt der unangefochtene King was das "Verarschen" von Klassen und verschiedenen Features von WoW betrifft. 
Noch heute muss ich lachen wenn ich mir die Hexenmeister-Verarschung anhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teraluna (3. September 2010)

Ich hab mir den Blog 3x nacheinander angehöhrt und bin auch beim dritten Durchlauf vor Lachen vom Stuhl gefallen!
Einfach!
Nur!
Genial!

Weiter so! Und bitte schneller nen neuen Blog, noch ca. 40 mal anhöhren und ich kugel mich nicht mehr vor lachen wenn es um "Lutz die Lasereule", "Franz den Furykrieger", "Ralf den Retadin" und Malte geht.

Bitte nun einen "Barlow, Barlow, Barlow" rufenden Mob anzetteln der durch alle größeren Städten zieht 
 um auf die Politik druck auszuüben damit Barlow unser nächster Kanzler wird! Dann würde mich die Politik wieder mehr intressieren.
Auserdem würde ein intiligenter, zynischer und wortgewannter Staatschef Deutschland nur gut tun.


MFG
Teraluna


----------



## Tamîkus (3. September 2010)

barlow ist ne legende !


barlow for presdent !


----------



## Benegeserit (3. September 2010)

Tamíkus, ich will wirklich nicht unhöflich sein, aber überarbeite mal deinen Satz da unter deinem Avatar...
das strotzt vor Rechtschreibfehlern.


----------



## palabexx (3. September 2010)

Benegeserit schrieb:


> Tamíkus, ich will wirklich nicht unhöflich sein, aber überarbeite mal deinen Satz da unter deinem Avatar...
> das strotzt vor Rechtschreibfehlern.



mein gott, er hat nen "i" vergessen..


----------



## Seph018 (3. September 2010)

Mir gefiels nicht so. Und ja, mir war es zu lang, habe gute 5 Min. vorgespult. Keine Ahnung, er hat nur gesagt, was wir alle schon zu hauf selbst erlebt haben, nichts besonderes. Vielleicht liegts auch an der Uhrzeit...


----------



## Chillers (3. September 2010)

Seph018 schrieb:


> Mir gefiels nicht so. Und ja, mir war es zu lang, habe gute 5 Min. vorgespult. Keine Ahnung, er hat nur gesagt, was wir alle schon zu hauf selbst erlebt haben, nichts besonderes. Vielleicht liegts auch an der Uhrzeit...



Mir gefällt am besten der Hexenmeisterblog mit den lustigen Bildchen. Das neue ist eben Geschmackssache. Nicht meins, konnte auch nicht so *lache,lache*.


----------



## Draugluin (4. September 2010)

Seph018 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, er hat nur gesagt, was wir alle schon zu hauf selbst erlebt haben, nichts besonderes.



wo is der unterschied zu den anderen Blogs? das is ja der witz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: nach 20 versuchen hab ichs immer noch nicht akustisch verstanden...01:59min ...Generation Was?!


----------



## Figetftw! (4. September 2010)

Generation Lich King
die von allen geliebten WotLK Neueinsteiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blablubs (4. September 2010)

Teraluna schrieb:


> intiligenter



*insert facepalm here*


----------



## -Migu- (4. September 2010)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> Generation Lich King
> die von allen geliebten WotLK Neueinsteiger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was nicht heisst, dass ALLE WotlK Einsteiger schlecht sind...


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. September 2010)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> Generation Lich King
> die von allen geliebten WotLK Neueinsteiger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sind auch nicht schlimmer als die BC-Neueinsteiger.


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. September 2010)

Barlow schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein Faker wäre, wieso sollte ich in über 3 Jahren nur 2 Beiträge schreiben, wo ich mich doch als Barlow ausgeben will?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weil du den Fake möglicherweise von langer Hand vorbeitet hast? na?

Du hast dich hier listig vor drei Jahren als Fake Barlow angemeldet.
Nun lauerste du seit dem wie ein hungriger Große Gelbkopfgeier über diesem Forum, wissend, das deine Zeit kommen wird.
Und als du diesen Thread gesehen hast, hast du deine Chance genutzt.
Barlows Blog zu hacken und die Verifizierung reinzupacken war dagegen ein Kinderspiel für dich.

Betrachte dich als entlarvt!!!


----------



## teroa (4. September 2010)

ach kuck ma an wer da von den toten aufgestanden ist^^ 
wann gibs mal wieder neue klassenkomentare ,hat sich viel getan in den letzten jahren^^








-Migu- schrieb:


> Was nicht heisst, dass ALLE WotlK Einsteiger schlecht sind...




allles was nach classic kahm sind kacknoobs...


----------



## Chrisjee (4. September 2010)

> Du hast dich hier listig vor drei Jahren als Fake Barlow angemeldet.
> Nun lauerste du seit dem wie ein hungriger Große Gelbkopfgeier über diesem Forum, wissend, das deine Zeit kommen wird.
> Und als du diesen Thread gesehen hast, hast du deine Chance genutzt.
> Barlows Blog zu hacken und die Verifizierung reinzupacken war dagegen ein Kinderpiel für dich.
> ...


Ein bösartiges Genie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MewMewMewtu (4. September 2010)

Barlow sagt da "HDR wurde mit PMS programiert"
Was heißt PMS? Hab zuerst an Plündermeister gedacht, aber das würde doch keinen Sinn ergeben.


----------



## theduke666 (4. September 2010)

Hmm, wieso ist der Link jetzt so gut versteckt?
Hier nochmal bei Youtube:
Barlow - Random Dungeon
Malte for President!


----------



## Chrisjee (4. September 2010)

> Was heißt PMS? Hab zuerst an Plündermeister gedacht, aber das würde doch keinen Sinn ergeben.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pr%C3%A4menstruelles_Syndrom


----------



## MewMewMewtu (4. September 2010)

Chrisjee schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> http://de.wikipedia....ruelles_Syndrom



danke^^
Habs zwar immer noch net so ganz verstanden, aber ich bin mir nicht ischer, ob ich das überhaupt versstehen will.


----------



## Kadika (4. September 2010)

Barlow schrieb:


> Ist nicht "ehemalig" sondern noch immer aktuell. Barlow ist noch auf Eredar (und bleibt wohl bis mindestens Cata eingemottet), aber mein Druide "Brygo" und mein Diszi "Borlaw" sind auch auf Blackrock.



Lol ich spiel aufm selben server wie Barlows Barlow is ja super!
Was hab ich jez davon?^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutlos (4. September 2010)

Danke Barlow, das war wieder eine rhetorische Glanzleistung, die mich außerordentlich amüsiert und meinen Freundeskreis wieder mit einer ganzen Ladung an zitierfähigen Begriffen und Sprüchen versorgt hat.

An die Nörgler: Selbstverständlich ist es Satire, die sich naturgebenermaßen dem Element der Übertreibung bedient. Aber ohne den Kern Wahrheit, den Barlow mit seinen köstlichen Formulierungen gnadenlos freilegt, könnte dies nicht funktionieren. 

Ich persönlich wünsche mir durchaus eine Fortführung und weitere semantisch ausgefeilte Ergüsse des Herrn Schurken, auch gerne in der aktuell vorliegenden Form. Es muss ja nicht immer Schenkelklopfer-Humor in leicht zu verarbeitenden Drei-Minuten-Häppchen sein.

/target Barlow
/bow


----------



## Hank Smith (4. September 2010)

Barlow schrieb:


> Ich glaub, das brauche ich als Signatur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie geil ist das denn. xD

Und schon wieder bringst du mich zum lachen weiser alter Mann. ;-)



Benegeserit schrieb:


> Tamíkus, ich will wirklich nicht unhöflich sein, aber überarbeite mal deinen Satz da unter deinem Avatar...
> das strotzt vor Rechtschreibfehlern.



Danke für den Hinweis, nun habe ich einen lustigen Screenshot mehr. xD



teroa schrieb:


> ach kuck ma an wer da von den toten aufgestanden ist^^
> wann gibs mal wieder neue klassenkomentare ,hat sich viel getan in den letzten jahren^^
> 
> allles was nach classic kahm sind kacknoobs...



Lieber ein Kacknoob, als kam "kahm" zu schreiben. <3


----------



## Hank Smith (4. September 2010)

-


----------



## Hank Smith (4. September 2010)

-


----------



## xerkxes (4. September 2010)

Fällt es eigentlich irgendjemandem sonst auf, dass alles was aus der WoW-Fangemeinde Kultstatus erlangte seinen Ausgang in der Classiczeit hatte?

Oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Blutlos (4. September 2010)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Fällt es eigentlich irgendjemandem sonst auf, dass alles was aus der WoW-Fangemeinde Kultstatus erlangte seinen Ausgang in der Classiczeit hatte?
> 
> Oder irre ich mich?



Hm...

Barlow - check
Allimania - check
Tales of the Past - check
Hogger - check
Saurfang - check
DamokIes - check
Ashbringer - check

Aber...naja, ich weiß nicht, wie weit I M MT zurückreicht.
Und Nyhm kam definitiv erst mit Burning Crusade.


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. September 2010)

Blutlos schrieb:


> Hm...
> 
> Barlow - check
> Allimania - check
> ...



Bei Damokles haste recht, der hat WOW schon mit Zinnsoldaten gespielt als draußen die ersten Ford T durch die Straße brausten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrisjee (4. September 2010)

> Barlow - check
> Allimania - check
> Tales of the Past - check
> Hogger - check
> ...


Vurtne - check
Grim - check
Swifty - check
Danaik - evt. check

Um mal einige der bekannten PvP Spieler zu erwähnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zroxx (4. September 2010)

Swifty ist der beste !


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xerkxes (4. September 2010)

Wenns um Spieler geht fällt mir ein Name sofort ein:

Unbreakable


----------



## corlay (4. September 2010)

Wies aussieht wird eher keinen Schami/Dk Blog geben.

Beweis? Hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (4. September 2010)

Is denn wieder ein neuer Blog von ihm rausgekommen?


----------



## Chrisjee (4. September 2010)

> Is denn wieder ein neuer Blog von ihm rausgekommen?


...
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=4y0lDW7j71k

Edit: 
Aso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab schon gedacht du hättest dir Thread nicht durchgelesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (4. September 2010)

Chrisjee schrieb:


> ...
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=4y0lDW7j71k



lol, meinte ob schon wieder der nächste drausen is.

Aber macht nix, jeder failt im Leben also sei es dir verziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (4. September 2010)

Ich find's immer wieder erstaunlich in WoW Spielern zu begegnen, die Barlows Blog über ihre jeweilige Klasse auswendig gelernt zu haben scheinen. Spricht man sie darauf an, bekommt man meist ein "lol wer isn das" zu hören. Ich glaub, ich verstehe was Onkel Barlow gegen Sätze hat, die mit "lol" anfangen...


----------



## Damokles (4. September 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Bei Damokles haste recht, der hat WOW schon mit Zinnsoldaten gespielt als draußen die ersten Ford T durch die Straße brausten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So neumodisches Krams wie "Ford T" gabs damals noch gar nicht!
Wir haben die Two C´s noch mit unseren Pferdewagen an Land gezogen!
Und die Idee WoW zu erfinden kam mir, nachdem ich mein Pferd mit bloßen Händen erschießen musste. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Blutlos schrieb:


> Hm...
> 
> Barlow - check
> Allimania - check
> ...



Immerhin, werde ich an 5. Stelle nach Barlow erwähnt.
An meinem Ruf muss ich allerdings noch arbeiten, wenn ich Hogger einholen will. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anglus (5. September 2010)

Seph018 schrieb:


> Mir gefiels nicht so. Und ja, mir war es zu lang, habe gute 5 Min. vorgespult. Keine Ahnung, er hat nur gesagt, was wir alle schon zu hauf selbst erlebt haben, nichts besonderes. Vielleicht liegts auch an der Uhrzeit...



Na die alten klassenblogs handelten auch grösstenteil von situationen oder Spielern die man schon oft selbst erlebt hat.


----------

